# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  ATX τροφοδοτικο παγκου

## spirakos

Ενα ακομα τροφοδοτικο ΑΤΧ που εγινε χρησιμο στον παγκο, λιγο διαφορετικο απο τα κλασικα
Το κοστος αυτου μηδεν μιας και ολα τα υλικα προυπηρχαν
Τασεις εξοδου οι κλασικες 0-3.3-5-12 & 12 - 24 μεταβλητη ( το μπονους κομματι)


 

Ενας διακοπτης δικτυου και ενας διακοπτης αναμονης πισω αριστερα



Ενα στριμωγμενο/μονωμενο smps 12V/60W χωρις ψυξη

----------


## spirakos

Το κυκλωμα ρυθμισης τασης 12 ως 24 με ενα 7912 & ενα 3055 που επιτρεπει την επαφη με τη γη

  

Και τα πειστηρια

----------


## SProg

Κανε μικροτερες τις φωτογραφιες... μου ξεχειλωσες το μονιτορ.

----------


## spirakos

> Κανε μικροτερες τις φωτογραφιες... μου ξεχειλωσες το μονιτορ.



Πως???

Eδω το εναεριο κυκλωμα ρυθμισης τασης καθως και οι χρωματικες αντιστοιχιες
Το κοκκινο λαμπακι αναβει με τα 230, το πρασινο με τη λειτουργια του ΑΤΧ και το κιτρινο για τη ρυθμιζομενη ταση
Το 0 του ΑΤΧ και SMPS διαφερει απο το 0 του ρυθμιζομενου οπως φαινεται στο σχεδιο

 


Το ρυθμιστικο ηταν εμπνευση απο το παρακατω λινκ
http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=965

----------


## SeAfasia

καλή υπολποίηση αλλά μήπως βιάζεσαι;

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Σπυράκο να υποθέσω δεν μπηκες καν στη διαδικασία να προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις τάση πειράζοντας το sense της τάσης στον 2002...Και ευτυχώς γιατί απλά δεν έχει το θεό του. Δεν πειράζεται αυτος ο ελεγκτής και κλέινει στα 13.5V ότι ποδι και αν σηκώσεις, ότι προστασία και αν απομονώσεις. Καπιοι κατάφεραν να τον νικήσουν (σε κατι ρωσσικα φορουμ που ασχολουνται με τη σειρα 2002 2003 2005 2005Β ελεγκτες) , αλλα πιστεύω ότι ειναι αναλόγως το τσιπ. Εχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα οτι δεν σε αφήνει να περάσεις ενα όριο στην συχνότητα του pwm με κάποια εσωτερική προστασία.

Το πολύμετρο honeytek σου κάνει κατι περιεργα να παίζει +- 0.02 εως 0.03V ακόμα και όταν μετράς μπαταρία?

----------


## spirakos

> Κανε μικροτερες τις φωτογραφιες... μου ξεχειλωσες το μονιτορ.



Το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και σε προηγουμενη παρουσιαση, δε ξερω πως γινεται





> καλή υπολποίηση αλλά μήπως βιάζεσαι;



Ως προς  τι?





> Σπυράκο να υποθέσω δεν μπηκες καν στη διαδικασία να προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις τάση πειράζοντας το sense της τάσης στον 2002...Και ευτυχώς γιατί απλά δεν έχει το θεό του. Δεν πειράζεται αυτος ο ελεγκτής και κλέινει στα 13.5V ότι ποδι και αν σηκώσεις, ότι προστασία και αν απομονώσεις. Καπιοι κατάφεραν να τον νικήσουν (σε κατι ρωσσικα φορουμ που ασχολουνται με τη σειρα 2002 2003 2005 2005Β ελεγκτες) , αλλα πιστεύω ότι ειναι αναλόγως το τσιπ. Εχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα οτι δεν σε αφήνει να περάσεις ενα όριο στην συχνότητα του pwm με κάποια εσωτερική προστασία.
> 
> Το πολύμετρο honeytek σου κάνει κατι περιεργα να παίζει +- 0.02 εως 0.03V ακόμα και όταν μετράς μπαταρία?



Α) Δεν ασχοληθηκα να τριμαρω αναδραση γιατι παλιοτερα ειχα τραβηξει το τριμερ με καλωδια να το εχω στο σασι και μου εμεινε στα χερια(το τροφοδοτικο)
Β) Το πολυμετρο ειναι βραχος αλλα και να εχανε 0.03 ποιο το προβλημα. Μιλας για αποκλιση μικροτερη απο 5 τοις χιλιοις στα 12 βολτ

----------


## alfadex

Ολα καλά, το 7912 όμως το έχεις κολήσει με σιλικονη,οταν ζεσταθεί θα ξεκολήσει και θα ακουμπησει καπου που δε πρπεπει, επίσης πρέπει να μονοσεις τις μπόρνες κάτω απο το καπακι του τροφοδιοτικου

----------


## Nemmesis

και από φορτία πως πάει??? έβαλες πχ στα 12v κανα 2-3 αμπέρ και δεν σου έκοψε την έξοδο??? στο λέω αυτό γιατί σε αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά τετοιυ τυ η ανάδραση είναι μια... και τι εννοώ.. υπάρχει ένα δικτύωμα από αντιστάσεις που παίρνουν τάση από τα 12v τα 5v και μια από τις αρνητικές τάσεις... αυτό για το pc είναι μια χαρά ΑΛΛΆ όταν πας εσύ να δουλέψεις μόνο με μια από τις τάσεις πχ στα 5V τότε οι άλλες τάσεις επειδή θα είναι στο αέρα θα βγουν εκτός ορίων λόγο του οτι θα "ανοίξει" το παλμοτροφοδοτικο για να σου κρατήσει την τάση στο rail που δουλεύεις σταθερή, με αποτέλεσμα να κόψει το τροφοδοτικό από υπέρταση στην έξοδο... όλα αυτά στα λέω φιλικά... και ελπίζω χωρίς παρεξήγηση.. και επίσης οι εικόνα με το 7912 που δείχνεις είναι για εμένα τουλάχιστον επικίνδυνη, όχι οτι θα σε σκοτώσει αλλά... ελπίζω το 7912 να μην είναι με θερμοκόλλα στο σασί... επίσης η έξοδο από την "12-24" στην μπανάνα το λαμακι είναι πολύ κοντά στο παξιμάδι από την ασφαλειοθήκη... 
Επίσης πολλοί νομίζουν ότι αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά είναι καλά επειδή είναι μέσα σε pc.. στην ουσία είναι "σκουπίδια" γιατί καμία από την τάσεις τους δεν είναι σταθερή (γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να είναι)  μιας και καμιά από τις τάσεις τους δεν δίνει άμεσα πουθενά μέσα στα κυκλώματα του pc.. αντίθετα παντού υπάρχουν άλλα dc-dc τροφοδοτικά οπότε και λίγο "παράσιτο" να μας πετάει το κυρίως δεν μας πειράζει.... και επειδή η κατασκευή σου είναι για δοκιμές είναι κρίμα να δοκιμάζεις κάνα arduino και να τρελαίνεται χωρίς λόγο μόνο και μόνο επειδή του δίνεις τάση από αυτό το τροφοδοτικό... 
άποψη μου είναι να φτιάξεις το κλασικό σμαρτκιτ 0-30v 0-3a να μάθεις πάνω σε αυτό.. και μετά, με τον καιρό θα ξέρεις πλέον τι τροφοδοτικό καλό θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξεις!! και ξαναλέω... φιλικά όλα αυτά και απλά προσπαθώντας να σου κερδίσω χρόνο..

----------


## moutoulos

Σπύρο σου "μίκρυνα" τις φωτό γιατί δημιουργούσαν πρόβλημα ...

----------


## spirakos

> Ολα καλά, το 7912 όμως το έχεις κολήσει με σιλικονη,οταν ζεσταθεί θα ξεκολήσει και θα ακουμπησει καπου που δε πρπεπει, επίσης πρέπει να μονοσεις τις μπόρνες κάτω απο το καπακι του τροφοδιοτικου



Το 7912 μετα βιας φτανει τους 30 βαθμους, επισης το ενα ποδαρακι ειναι κολλημενο πανω στο σασι και οι μπορνες εσωτερικα ειναι τοποθετημενες ετσι ωστε να εχουν αερα απο ο,τιδηποτε





> και από φορτία πως πάει??? έβαλες πχ στα 12v κανα 2-3 αμπέρ και δεν σου έκοψε την έξοδο??? στο λέω αυτό γιατί σε αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά τετοιυ τυ η ανάδραση είναι μια... και τι εννοώ.. υπάρχει ένα δικτύωμα από αντιστάσεις που παίρνουν τάση από τα 12v τα 5v και μια από τις αρνητικές τάσεις... αυτό για το pc είναι μια χαρά ΑΛΛΆ όταν πας εσύ να δουλέψεις μόνο με μια από τις τάσεις πχ στα 5V τότε οι άλλες τάσεις επειδή θα είναι στο αέρα θα βγουν εκτός ορίων λόγο του οτι θα "ανοίξει" το παλμοτροφοδοτικο για να σου κρατήσει την τάση στο rail που δουλεύεις σταθερή, με αποτέλεσμα να κόψει το τροφοδοτικό από υπέρταση στην έξοδο... όλα αυτά στα λέω φιλικά... και ελπίζω χωρίς παρεξήγηση.. και επίσης οι εικόνα με το 7912 που δείχνεις είναι για εμένα τουλάχιστον επικίνδυνη, όχι οτι θα σε σκοτώσει αλλά... ελπίζω το 7912 να μην είναι με θερμοκόλλα στο σασί... επίσης η έξοδο από την "12-24" στην μπανάνα το λαμακι είναι πολύ κοντά στο παξιμάδι από την ασφαλειοθήκη... 
> *Επίσης πολλοί νομίζουν ότι αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά είναι καλά επειδή είναι μέσα σε pc.. στην ουσία είναι "σκουπίδια" γιατί καμία από την τάσεις τους δεν είναι σταθερή (γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να είναι)  μιας και καμιά από τις τάσεις τους δεν δίνει άμεσα πουθενά μέσα στα κυκλώματα του pc.. αντίθετα παντού υπάρχουν άλλα dc-dc τροφοδοτικά οπότε και λίγο "παράσιτο" να μας πετάει το κυρίως δεν μας πειράζει.... και επειδή η κατασκευή σου είναι για δοκιμές είναι κρίμα να δοκιμάζεις κάνα arduino και να τρελαίνεται χωρίς λόγο μόνο και μόνο επειδή του δίνεις τάση από αυτό το τροφοδοτικό...* 
> άποψη μου είναι να φτιάξεις το κλασικό σμαρτκιτ 0-30v 0-3a να μάθεις πάνω σε αυτό.. και μετά, με τον καιρό θα ξέρεις πλέον τι τροφοδοτικό καλό θα χρειαστεί να φτιάξεις!! και ξαναλέω... φιλικά όλα αυτά και απλά προσπαθώντας να σου κερδίσω χρόνο..



Οπως θα δεις στις φωτογραφιες παραπανω δουλευαν και τα 2 τροφοδοτικα (12 +12 = 24) στα 4 Αμπερ επι 1 ωρα. Τοσο τα ιδια τα τροφοδοτικα οσο και το τρανζιστορ δε ξεπερασαν τους 45 βαθμους. Επισης δοκιμασα τα 5βολτ μονα τους οπως ειπες με ενα ηλεκτρικο κατσαβιδι, εκκινηση 3Α και προβλημα κανενα

Καμια παρεξηγηση, ισα ισα, ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες. Ο κυριοτερος λογος που μπηκα στη διαδικασια αυτη ηταν το μηδενικο κοστος

Σε αυτο που θα συμφωνησω ειναι τα σημαδεμενα κοκκινα

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

σπυρακο εχω και εγω το honeytek και μου παρουσιάσει το φαινόμενο οτι παρουσιαζει διακυμανση στις μετρησεις συνεχεια. μικρη αλλα υπαρκτη.
Πχ μετραω μια 9βολτη και η τιμή δε σταθεροποιειται οσο ανανεωνεται η τιμη στην οθονη αλλα παει 8.57 8.59 8.60 8.57  κ.ο.κ. Μετα τη μετραω με αλλο πολυμετρο καρφι πχ 8.57 V. To κανει τυχαια...
Το ανοιξα τις προαλλες καθαρισα πλακετα, αλλαξα και λιγο θέση στο buzzer μηπως εκανε παρεμβολες, εβαλα επιπλεον κολληση στα στηριγματα των probes αλλα το κουσουρακι παραμενει. Κατα τα αλλα ειναι βραχος και με το σκληρο του επιλογέα κάνεις και μπρατσα! :Tongue2: 
Το εχω τωρα 3-4 μηνες

----------


## spirakos

Δεν ειναι λιγο 'καπως' αυτο το θεμα να βρισκεται στην ενοτητα ΄΄Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών΄΄
Οχι πως με θιγει, αλλα ιδια κατηγορια με το σεμεδακι λεντ?

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχαχα Σπύρο μην το παίρνεις στραβά, εγώ το μετέφερα και ίσως μεταφέρω και άλλα,(δεν τελείωσα χτες γιατί ήταν αργά) επειδή υπάρχουν κατασκευές που είναι τροποποιήσεις άλλων συσκευών σκεφτόμουν να γίνει και μετονομασία του θέματος που να περιέχει και τροποποιήσεις.

Με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σας αν είναι σωστό η όχι και πράττουμε ανάλογα.

----------


## spirakos

*Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών
*Γνωμη μου ειναι να μπαινει καθε χρησιμη κατασκευη εστω και για εναν, που εχει επαρκεις πληροφοριες ωστε αυτος ο ενας να μπορει να υλοποιησει
Ετσι και αλλιως το 90% των παρουσιασεων ειναι απο 'δανεικες' κατασκευες μιας και το διαδικτυο ειναι η κυρια εμπνευση!!

*Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών
*Γνωμη μου ειναι να μετονομαστει σε *παρουσιαση κατασκευων εξαέρωσης* και να μπαινουν θεματα με ελλειπεις πληροφοριες ή κατασκευες που ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε προκειτε να υλοποιησει για ευνοητους λογους

----------


## Πατέντες

Εγώ θα πρότεινα το
''Κατασκευές εξοπλισμού και οργάνων'' και ''Πειραματικές κατασκευές''

Edit: Συγνώμη για το off topic

----------

